# Colson Tandem questions



## ratfink1962 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all, I recently bought a Colson rear steer tandem, It is in riding condition but I am looking to refurbish it. Take a look at the pics and hopefully someone here can give me the rundown on it as far as what parts are correct and what isnt.






























So as you can see from the pics, I am missing the chainguards, the headbadge, the front pedals are wrong, the front seat is wrong, the rear seat is a woman's, not sure on the fenders?... Ive seen these bikes with the peaked versions and the rounded version. anything else??

On that rear seat... It sure looks like a woman's seat to me, any ideas if its a Troxel? I will be looking for a matching Men's seat. 













I am starting to gather parts for it, so if anyone has any leads... let me know!

thanks!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2011)

It needs the Gothic peaked fenders,mens seat,headlight,chainguards,grips.drop kickstand.You should have ladies bars and seat on front and mens bar and seat on back.I am not sure if your truss bars are correct.nice find and fun ride.will be a great project.heres a pic of mine .It will give you an idea. its not 100% but it will give you an idea how it should look.Good luck and enjoy!The old pic on the bottom shows 
the truss bars do not extend as far out as yours.


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 22, 2011)

I have an original equipped original paint one. Post a couple of good pictures of the front seat and I'll compare it to mine. From what I see it looks correct to me. Rear seat should be mens version of the front. Front pedals should also be womens.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 22, 2011)

From what Ive seen (catalog page) it said that the saddles should be Troxel. The front saddle is a Persons so Im pretty sure its wrong. Here's a pic....









I believe the rear saddle (long spring) is a ladies saddle and more than likely Ill be using it for the front position, and then looking for a matching men's to install in the rear position.

The pedals... The rear set appear to be torrington, not sure what # they are? but the front pedals are Wald. I think the catalog said its supposed to have Torrington #8 and #9.

Thanks a bunch for the help!


----------



## DMNCLNR (Nov 22, 2011)

Your front seat is correct.. I have an original paint bike with a few pics on hear. Don't be afraid to use the search button as there is some great info on the bikes on this site. 

I believe his truss rods are correct for the bike... Do you know the year? If not you can flip it over and check the serial number.. The h9 or f8 code Is the month a d date.. Ie h9 would be aug of 39 and f8 would be June of 38...


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I have done some searching, and will continue to search till I get it all figured out.

Not to be arguemenative but... On that front seat, it says right on it that its a Persons, according to this catalog page, the saddles should be Troxel ?




So mostly I was wondering if the rear seat is a Troxel? if it is I will use it for the front position and in the meantime I will be searching for a matching men's to use for the rear position.

And thanks for the date code explanation, I will try to get the date figured out here in the next couple of days.


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 23, 2011)

I went out to my back garage and snapped these pictures. They're kinda crappy because of poor lighting plus the bike is up on a shelf and it's way to heavy to take down.
The seats are matching his & hers stamped leather Troxels. I snapped a couple of the chainguards since yours are missing. You can see the front has girls pedals to match the boys on the rear. I had forgotten it's badged as a Firestone until I snapped the picture.





Front Seat





Rear Seat


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 23, 2011)

*Additional Pictures*

Headbadge and Chainguards


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 23, 2011)

Z.... Thanks for the pics!

So that would make both of my saddles wrong, lol

I do believe my truss rods are correct, maybe they made a couple different versions since mine appear to be different?

If anyone has those chain guards for sale... let me know!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 23, 2011)

*Your trusses could be correct*

What you can do is post the serial numbers, the long number plus the two digits underneath the serial number if any to tell what year it is. The number should be under one of the crank cases. If it has an F along with the serial number it would make sense with the badge being a Firestone Colson made bike. And there also could be an F beneath the head plate as well. Then by knowing what year and brand it was intended for you can go from they’re what should be correct for the bike if it matters. My guess is your tandem bike could be a 1940 with original older Colson characteristics under the Firestone name. Colson used petite gothic peaked fenders in 38-39 and low end 1940 models did as well right off the assembly line but again the bike is badged Firestone so who knows It could of come with round fenders.

Have you noticed the longer then normal seat post mass extending past the top before the seat post itself. It appears your tandem has a 20" frame seat mast size option rather then an 18' 1/2 as most boys’ bikes did that were only in years 38-39 with that particular frame style. You don't see that often.


Cool bike! I wish I had a tandem.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok it appears to be a August 1938 from the H8 code I uncovered.






I also found out it looks like it came from the factory as a GREEN bike, with several repaints since then.





And I took a closer look at the Torrington #8 pedals, REALLY good shape!





After seeing the bottom side of the fenders it appears they really dont look original, thats ok though, I have a line on a pair of peaked fenders that should work just fine.

The reason Im calling it a refurbishment... I will re-do the bike as best I can, using parts that if not 100% correct... will be at least "period" correct. so it may not be "Pure" but at least it will be as close as I can get it with my budget. I may even go back with the green! 

Any Ideas what that long spring saddle is?


----------



## fatbike (Nov 24, 2011)

*Makes sense that is a 38*

Again what I mentioned about the extra long seat post mast past the top bar on the boys frame making it a 38 or 39 on that particular frame style. That should measure from center crank to top of it at 20".  In 1938 typically used long spring Troxel seats for both boys and girls models or something as an equal quality for the era was offered. Now you know the fork and truss is probably correct. Green is a really neat Colson color. Do a rough preserve on the paint and keep it looking age if possible.  



The other bike black and white painted Colson pic that follows on this thread I noticed your fork and truss set up is not a Colson at all. Still a cool bike and It doesn't really matter... looks super fun! 

And the pic of 1940 red/cream with the green pin stripping original tandem is super cool! Nice original example! The paint scheme pin stripping is a 1940 characteristic. 


All sweet bikes. Thanks for sharing all of them.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dude, good eye!! I did measure from the center of the crank to the top of the seat post clamp and indeed it is 20" that make it super rare and worth 10's of thousands right??? 

I can always dream right? 

thanks again for the help!!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ha! Maybe it is worth lots of $$$*

I think I've spent a little to much time studying Colson. I would love to find a 1938 20" seat post mast boys Colson with 26" wheel bike. But most haven't seen one or know what it is so its seems hard to find. Have fun with your new project. Happy Thanksgiving!


Derek


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 27, 2011)

Anybody have a good closeup pic of the headbadge?

I just want to find the correct Colson badge.

is it this one?




or the one with the wings?


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2011)

thats the one.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 28, 2011)

*fenders*

i have some peaked fenders if you need some...PM me


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 28, 2011)

vincev said:


> thats the one.




Cool, thanks!


----------



## ratfink1962 (Nov 28, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> i have some peaked fenders if you need some...PM me




I did find a set on an old girls bike I had laying around, they are pretty ratty but I think they will save. if they dont work out Ill get with you. thanks!


----------



## Tom1968 (Apr 25, 2017)

ratfink1962 said:


> Z.... Thanks for the pics!
> 
> So that would make both of my saddles wrong, lol
> 
> ...



Sorry to jump on this thread but I desperately need the rear to front steering chains and rods. I have the skiptooth gears. Any hip or place to locate parts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tom1968 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tom1968 said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread but I desperately need the rear to front steering chains and rods. I have the skiptooth gears. Any hip or place to locate parts would be greatly appreciated



 my email address is thament99@gmail.com


Thanks again


----------



## Tom1968 (Oct 6, 2017)

I 2nd a guymake mine. Eaachh of the rods are adjustable.  I believe I paid 80 shipped.  They work perfectly. His email address is gbrown55011@verizon.net
Good .luck and if God come across steering shaft I will be most interested. I have the gear but the tube that runs through the frame to the gear is missing.  Hnope this helps
Can't tell the differemce


----------

